
Revisited: Alan Watts, “This Is It” - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/08/24/alan-watts-this-is-it/
======
aphextron
Watts was a forward thinker of the first degree. Many of his talks are
available on YouTube, and I'd highly recommend them to anyone. He was very
scientifically minded and grounded in reality, unlike a lot of other
"spiritual leaders".

Specifically, this one on the future of technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnk73u9YAHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnk73u9YAHw)

Keep in mind he was giving these talks in the late 60's. He was light years
ahead of his time.

~~~
dingbat
i think Watts considered himself more of a "spiritual entertainer", he would
have laughed at the idea of being a "spiritual leader", being a rather cheeky
rascal in the best meaning of the term. his audiobook lectures are great, id
recommend buying them as a way to support his legacy.

------
drzaiusapelord
> my borders fell away to where there was no longer anything—my skin, other
> surfaces, the distance between them—separating me from everything else.

In the world of meditation, this sounds like a jhana state and is the kind of
thing anyone determined can experience with enough practice.

Decent jhana discussion at /r/meditation

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Meditation/comments/4e0dqt/why_are_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Meditation/comments/4e0dqt/why_are_the_experiences_of_jhana_so_unknown_to/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Meditation/comments/31z2by/did_i_ex...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Meditation/comments/31z2by/did_i_experience_the_first_jhana/)

------
voidz
"who is it who knows there is no ego?"

The one thing I disagree with, is when people, particularly from his era until
the 90s, say that you should get rid of the ego. It's impossible, for the
reason quoted, even though he makes a different point with that quote than I
do here.

Instead of trying to getting rid of the ego, I feel whe should get to know and
come to terms with the ego, and put it in its proper place: it's a part of a
body/mind/spirit complex, not the alpha and omega of it. When one regards the
ego as a fallible and searching-for-self-manifestation element, like a mirror
of itself that wants and wants the best thing achievable, and is understood as
imperfect and something that must be integrated, it can be tempered and
accepted. When the ego is regarded as something that should be 'let go', self-
rejection, self-trivialization and even self-loathing are what follows.

I know what I'd choose.

------
goo
I always laugh at myself a bit when I make purchases toward the goal of
improving my consciousness and embracing my spirit. I see in myself the
American consumer idea that if I buy the book, I will gain the knowledge.

Enlightenment! Now 50% off at Amazon.com!

Usually I don't regret the purchase, though...

------
supersan
I'm curious to know more about the experience you had when you couldn't move
your body and the thoughts leading up to the epiphany.

Was it the usual denial, anger, bargaining stuff or something different?

------
rurban
Spike Jonze's "Her" is basically a Watts movie, and this uninformed hippie
philosophy gets annoying at the end.

Check
[http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4848864](http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4848864)

------
sn9
This author's experience is extremely similar to the subject of the latter
half of the first episode of NPR's _Invisibilia_ podcast.

Anyone interested is highly recommended to give it a listen.

